# Are Choke Collars or Martingale / Half chains allowed at Obedience Trials?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would just email or call them to find out.

Good luck


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Both are fine


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Choke chains are fine. <- Keep in mind the judges will ask you to switch if the collars are deemed too tight. I've never seen that happen though? 

I assume martingales are OK, because I've seen dogs wearing them.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Kate and Jodi for taking the time to answer.

Now I just have to remember to not make any handler errors !!!


----------

